# Apprendre à programmer sur Mac



## lordc (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je vousdrai me lancer dans la programmation sur mac mais je n'y pas grand chose et je ne sais pas trop par quoi commencer. Donc si vous connaissez un ouvrage ou un site qui me premettrai de faire mes premiers pas dans la programmation sur Mac je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance.

Lordc


----------



## kisco (30 Juillet 2005)

salut !

tu peux commencer par faire des recherches dans le forum "développement sur mac", puisque tu t'en doutes, tu n'es pas le premier à demander ceci  :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=18 

sinon aller voir les sites
http://www.projectomega.org/main.php 
http://www.objective-cocoa.org/ 


svp les modérateurs, un petit déplacement de sujet dans le bon forum  :modo:


----------



## Balooners (30 Juillet 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> svp les modérateurs, un petit déplacement de sujet dans le bon forum  :modo:




Et voilà


----------



## benR (30 Juillet 2005)

EN terme de livre, O'Reilly en fait des très bon...
Learning Cocoa, par exemple.


----------



## Mac iMesser (31 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais ni quel est ton niveau, ni quelles sont tes ambitions, mais si tu débutes en programmation et que tu lis l'anglais, je te conseille quelques ouvrages d'initiation que je trouve fort bien faits, en particulier sur le plan "pédagogique" (ni assommants, ni superficiels, mais très progressifs). Ils sont récemment parus, sans blabla inutile, illustrés de courts programmes, voire d'exercices qui permettent de "se faire la main".

*Langage C*

- _C programming_ de Larry Ullman & Marc Liyanage, paru chez Peachpit Press. 
Le co-auteur Marc Liyanage est bien connu dans le monde Mac : voir son site sous http://www.entropy.ch. C'est l'ouvrage le plus général (il n'est pas tourné uniquement vers le monde Mac), mais c'est probablement aussi le plus intéressant pour un débutant complet. Didactiquement, c'est en tout cas le plus abouti. C'est aussi le moins cher du lot.

*Objective-C*

- _Programming in Objective-C_ de Stephen Kochan, paru chez Developers-Library
Une introduction très sérieuse, mais assez classique. Une très bonne initiation à la programmation objet. Un must, les ouvrages consacrés à l'Objective-C ne sont pas légion.

*AppleScript*

- _Beginning Applescript_ du même Steve Kochan, paru chez Wrox.
L'idée de considérer AppleScript comme un langage de programmation à part entière est intéressante et permet une approche plus approfondie et moins "utilitaire" d'AppleScript.

Si tu es plus avancé :

*Cocoa*

- _Cocoa par la pratique_ de A. Hillegass paru chez Eyrolles a le mérite d'être en français.


----------



## Mac iMesser (31 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de découvrir cette nouvelle référence qui vient de paraître :

Beginning Mac OS X Programming 
by Michael Trent, Drew McCormack
ISBN: 0-7645-7399-3
July 2005
695 pages

Tu peux aller jeter un oeil sur le site de Wrox : 
http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/productCd-0764573993,descCd-tableOfContents.html?print=true


----------



## lordc (31 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous pour votre aide !  je vais regarder tous les liens que vous m'avez indiqués.




Lordc


----------



## Céroce (1 Août 2005)

Mac iMesser a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir cette nouvelle référence qui vient de paraître :
> 
> Beginning Mac OS X Programming
> by Michael Trent, Drew McCormack


 
Je me méfie BEAUCOUP de ce genre de livres qui prétendent couvrir les langages C ou ObjC en un chapitre. Le livre vient de sortir et je ne pas encore trouvé de critique sur le Web, mieux vaut attendre de voir ce que les programmeurs expérimentés en pensent...



P.S.: Sinon, je n'ai lu aucun livre de ceux cités ici, sauf _Cocoa par la pratique_ qui est effectivement très réussi mais qui ne s'adresse pas aux débutants.


----------



## Mac iMesser (2 Août 2005)

Céroce a dit:
			
		

> Je me méfie BEAUCOUP de ce genre de livres qui prétendent couvrir les langages C ou ObjC en un chapitre. Le livre vient de sortir et je ne pas encore trouvé de critique sur le Web, mieux vaut attendre de voir ce que les programmeurs expérimentés en pensent...


Tu as sans doute raison. Prétendre apprendre ou même simplement présenter complètement C ou Objective-C en un chapitre est une plaisanterie. Je présume cependant que l'ouvrage n'est pas destiné à un débutant complet, mais plutôt à un programmeur confirmé nouveau dans le monde Mac... D'où les chapitres sur XCode, Interface Builder, Cocoa, Carbon, Bash, etc.


----------



## macgestion (2 Août 2005)

si tu n'y connais pas grand chose en programmation, je ne te conseille pas de commencer avec xcode et objective-c! tout ou presque est en anglais et le c n'est quand même pas un langage évident pour les débutants.

Sur mac, un très bon langage de programmation pour les débutants est RealBasic. C'est un langage assez puissant et compilé, compatible en bonne partie avec visualbasic.net de microsoft. Il a une bonne documentation en français et il est très accessible. accessible mais puissant. C'est aussi un langage multiplateformes (mac os 9, X, win98-xp et dans une moindre mesure linux) et qui est très ouvert.

Seul problème pour les débutants, il n'existe pas, en dehors de la doc officielle, de manuel en français. Mais en anglais, "Realbasic the definitive guide" de Marc Neuburg (o'reilly) est vraiment vraiment excellent. Tous livres informatiques confondus, c'est vraiment le meilleur livre que j'ai pu lire, il est en effet très rare de voir un livre de ce type très pedagogique et écrit clairement.

La liste de diffusion realbasic est aussi très active et les ingénieurs de realsoftware y interviennent très régulièrement.


----------



## Céroce (2 Août 2005)

Bien d'accord avec l'avis précédent, même si je déteste la syntaxe de RealBasic.

Une autre alternative, bien documentée en français sur le Web, est AppleScript Studio. Toutefois, ses capacités graphiques et sonores sont limitées.


----------



## Mac iMesser (3 Août 2005)

Dans le choix crucial du "premier" langage à apprendre, je favoriserais quand même le *langage C*, malgré sa prétendue plus grande difficulté.

1. Pour le débutant complet, les difficultés à assimiler les concepts algorithmiques de base (boucles, passages de paramètres, pointeurs, etc, par exemple) sont plus importantes que les variations des différents idiomes informatiques. Ces difficultés se retrouvent dans tous les langages de programmation.

2. La base syntaxique du C se retrouve (grosso modo) dans tous les langages modernes. Sa maîtrise apportera d'emblée une certaine familiarité lorsque viendra le temps de passer à d'autres outils de développement.

3. Le langage Basic et ses avatars ont connu des modifications importantes de leur syntaxe et des règles d'écriture. D'outils plutôt baba cools qu'ils étaient au début, ils ont évolué en outils assez rigides... Un Basic de dix ans n'a plus grand chose à voir avec le Basic d'aujourd'hui... Le langage manque de standardisation. 

4. Basic, Applescript ont d'indéniables qualités. Mais dans un contexte d'apprentissage, je redoute un peu le choix d'une voie sans issue... et surtout un peu trop liés à Microsoft (pour le Visual Basic) ou à Apple (pour AppleScript).

Mais encore une fois, tout est une question d'ambitions... et de finalité.


----------



## Céroce (3 Août 2005)

Hum... non, le C ne sera jamais un langage pour les débutants et ça ne tient pas uniquement à la syntaxe. Il y a déjà la nécessité d'inclure des fichiers d'interface qui rend l'utilisation des IDE un peu compliquée.

Mais surtout, le C reste un langage proche de la machine, il y a beaucoup de notions à comprendre: l'espace mémoire, le binaire, les notions de vrai et faux, les conversions de types, etc. .
Et puis avec le C *tout nu*, on ne peut rien faire, si ce n'est des petits calculs, et afficher des textes simples... Bref pas très satisfaisant. Alors qu'avec RealBasic...


----------



## 6ix (17 Août 2005)

Personne ne l'a encore cité, mais à mon avis Java est une bonne solution d'apprentissage: langage orienté objet (qui permet de comprendre cet aspect important, que l'on retrouve (partiellement) avec C++ et Objective-C), langage assez strict, sans trop de "bidouilles" (bien pour débuter), langage multi-plateforme (c'est tjrs utile), comporte bcp de librairies en tout genre, multiplication de nbre de livres lui étant consacrés, en anglais bien sûr, mais en français aussi...

Java n'est peut-être effectivement pas LE langage pour mac (Cocoa utilisant objective-c, voire objetive-c++), mais, si l'on prend la peine ensuite de comprendre le C, il n'est plus très difficile de se mettre au C++ ou à l'Objective-C...


----------



## clampin (18 Août 2005)

benR a dit:
			
		

> EN terme de livre, O'Reilly en fait des très bon...
> Learning Cocoa, par exemple.



O'Reilly plancherai sur une mise à jours de ce bouquin... avec xcode 2....


----------



## marcos14 (20 Août 2005)

un tutorial simple en fr. sur realbasic : http://membres.lycos.fr/macarcanes/zine2/REAL1.html
juste pour voir


----------

